# St. Thomas Air Show [+ Guelph Flyover]- Nice Pics



## WingsofFury (22 Jun 2009)

Here's some military metal for you folks...

Snowbirds flew today for the first time since their operational pause and I'll post some photos later on.


----------



## benny88 (22 Jun 2009)

Some of these aircraft are now parked in London. Couldn't make the air show this weekend (Happy Father's Day!) but got a good look at 2 A-10's, 3 F-15's, 2 F-16's, and the Gold Sabre while I was taxiing  ;D Also saw the F-16s screaming over the 401 on Thursday.

Nice pics WoF! That one of the CF-18 just going through the compression is especially saucy.


----------



## SkyHeff (22 Jun 2009)

The show was great! Wish the clouds would have disappeared so we could see some high alititude work. I was alittle disappointed that the F15's only did a low pass fly over and then left.

My favourite parts were the Hornet blasting overhead (multiple times!) and the A-10's circling their prey over the runway, that was awesome!

Great pictures!


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (23 Jun 2009)

Thanks for sharing the pics; that must have been a great show. I'm interested in seeing the Snowbird pics if you don't mind sharing. 

I caught Hawk1 and the Snowbirds in Ottawa on Saturday. I was surprised to hear them in the circuit because I knew they were supposed to be in St.Thomas and I thought they were on an operational pause. Anyway, I'm just glad to see them in the air again!


----------



## Jorkapp (23 Jun 2009)

Just saw the Snowbirds doing an impromptu airshow over Guelph while out for a timmies run. Nice to see our show pilots doing what they do best.


----------



## bradlupa (23 Jun 2009)

I love the A-10 warthog for the fact that they took the gun and said build a plane around it, not to mention it has a ceiling of 6.6 miles


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (23 Jun 2009)

AEC Kapp said:
			
		

> Just saw the Snowbirds doing an impromptu airshow over Guelph while out for a timmies run. Nice to see our show pilots doing what they do best.



THAT WAS AWESOME!!!!!!

Just made my morning........................


----------



## WingsofFury (23 Jun 2009)

Thanks for the kind comments everyone, they are appreciated.

Moody - the Operational Pause was lifted on Friday and the Golden Centennaire and Hawk One were cleared and arrived in St. Thomas that evening and participated on both show days.  The Snowbirds were in the circuit on Ottawa as they were flying from Bagotville to St. Thomas after they had done all their checks.  The photos below are from Sundays show, the only day they flew.  They performed a low show and did make a few passes with Hawk One as you can see below.

AEC Kapp - yup, that's our Snowbirds.   They're arriving at Lake Simcoe Regional Airport today and will be performing up in Orillia on Wednesday evening w/ the CF-18 - hoping to get some more shots of the Golden Centennaire and Hornet together.  Lighting should be perfect, fingers crossed for the best.

Now onto some more photos.   I focused on the formations instead of the solos, so I hope you don't mind group shots?


----------



## leroi (24 Jun 2009)

Mods, I place this here because it was being discussed on this thread yesterday but if you think it would be better placed somewhere else, please move.

A heart warming story about the amazing Snowbirds, a   tradition, poetry in motion:

Snowbirds Leader Soars Over Home Town of Guelph

June 24, 2009
Guelph Mercury

http://news.guelphmercury.com/News/article/499616


----------



## leroi (24 Jun 2009)

WingsofFury, thank you for the beautiful photos! 

Mods, thank you for re-locating my post.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (24 Jun 2009)

No problem.

I was working on the new deck when they went directly over my house with smoke et al.
My daughter thought I cut my hand or something the way I was yelling for her to come outside right away.


----------



## leroi (24 Jun 2009)

Yes, I know what you mean. I was jumping for joy 'cause it was such a nice surprise. Later, I got on the phone and called my family and discovered they'd seen them too up at Wasaga.  :nod:

I was so glad I was outdoors when they flew by.


----------



## Sf2 (24 Jun 2009)

Great pics....not sure if I asked you before.

What gear are you using?  (fellow budding photographer here)


----------



## WingsofFury (24 Jun 2009)

SF2 - Thanks for the compliment.

I'm shooting a Canon Rebel XT, something that they discontinued last year.  The newer ones have much better capabilities.  Lens wise I'm using a 75-300mm non IS lens.

Later this year I plan on getting a 40D and a couple of faster lenses to go along with it.


----------



## fuzzy806 (1 Jul 2009)

Growing up in London, I got to see these folks (almost) every year.  Since moving to North bay it has become just a memory. Thanks for the flash back. Happy   day


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Jul 2009)

St Thomas Airshow 2009

Link provided by my brother-in-law who works with Vintage Wings.


----------



## WingsofFury (15 Jul 2009)

Complete gallery found here:  St. Thomas Air Show Pictures


----------



## gaspasser (15 Jul 2009)

:crybaby:
Hey!, no fair....they had cooler birds than we did    :crybaby:
nice to see the Warthog flying.... :blotto:


----------



## WingsofFury (16 Jul 2009)

Because this was an air show, not a Canadian Forces Open House where the Forces gave our citizenry an opportunity to see what we have and how we use it.

St. Thomas was billed as a military display, and that is what they provided.  4 x F-15's making a pass to break followed by a missed approach, along with a 3 ship of F-16's doing the same, did make for some viewing that not everyone gets to see all the time.  Same with the A-10's.  It's great if you just wanted a military jet fix, which was its intended purpose.

In my opinion, the Trenton Open House was a great opportunity to show Canadians that we have the tools to get the tasks the Forces are assigned done.  Everything from the Skyhawks to the cargo drop to the Centennial Flight was perfectly Canadian, and when the time came for some burner, Donor certainly lit them up.  I just wish that the Aurora had a chance to do its thing, but with their very busy schedule, none were available - que sera sera. 

Cheers to Trenton, job well done.


----------

